# ID Please: Red Macro algae (Rhodophyta)



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

So I picked up a nice frag from SUM (thanks to Chris for the help). Now I'd like to see if anyone knows what the full name of it is. Chris provided the phylum name Rhodophyta but he doesn't know anymore and from what I can tell their are 6000 types at least. I've tried looking through the macro algae database but it isn't organized well enough to search through. So while I look around I'd appreciate any suggestions as to the name might be.

Here are some picks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Teemee got the same one, and I will place some $ that she will figure it out =D


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Well that's good to know at least 2 people are looking for the same answer. It makes this hobby fun that's for sure.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

It's a species of Haliptilon from the indo- pacific area. Common name - red fern, smooth kelp. Likes moderate light - in high light it turns pinkish to whiteish pink.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=490+664&pcatid=664
http://www.aquariumdomain.com/forum...scuss-the-Red-Smooth-Leaf-Kelp-(Haliptilon-sp.)

And if you can read chinese characters (which unfortunately I can't):

http://www.fish007.com/shuicao/haishui/20081124915.html


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks damn close for sure. I'll trust your expert opinion on this one. I'm not sure how you were so quick to pick it out but I guess I'll get faster at the research part of this hobby.


Cypher said:


> It's a species of Haliptilon from the indo- pacific area. Common name - red fern, smooth kelp. Likes moderate light - in high light it turns pinkish to whiteish pink.
> 
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=490+664&pcatid=664
> http://www.aquariumdomain.com/forum...scuss-the-Red-Smooth-Leaf-Kelp-(Haliptilon-sp.)
> ...


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

@Cypher BTW, SUM has 2 left, tempting I'm sure ;-)


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Heh, thanks but I already have one from a long time ago. Got it on some live rock from vanuatu. Though I have to say that mine grows in a much tighter cluster and is really bushy.

I've also been collecting macros for years now so just a matter of familiarity.

Another good resource that's good for macro algae enthusiast is algaebase.org. Technical, and not too much pictures though. But they'll list ALL the species and varients of each species there.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

one of my customer told me it's called dragon's tongue or dragon's fire LOL forget which


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Cypher said:


> Heh, thanks but I already have one from a long time ago. Got it on some live rock from vanuatu. Though I have to say that mine grows in a much tighter cluster and is really bushy.
> 
> I've also been collecting macros for years now so just a matter of familiarity.
> 
> Another good resource that's good for macro algae enthusiast is algaebase.org. Technical, and not too much pictures though. But they'll list ALL the species and varients of each species there.


Do you plant them in a dedicated tank or do you just let it grow wherever?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Cypher said:


> .....Another good resource that's good for macro algae enthusiast is algaebase.org. Technical, and not too much pictures though. But they'll list ALL the species and varients of each species there.


Yeah I was reading through it but is technical as you say, so I gave up.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Tim said:


> Do you plant them in a dedicated tank or do you just let it grow wherever?


It can be grown in with corals if that's what you're asking. In the wild it occurs in the reef zone and lagoons. I have it growing in a macro/ sea grass dominated tank with a fair amount of corals. Prefers moderate flow and moderate light to maintain that deep red color. In high light it turns pink/ pinkish white. Moderate grower - once it's acclimated to your tank. Best to have one attached to a rock. If you have one unattached, use tissue paper to lightly dry the thickest 'stem' of the macro then use super glue to stick it to dry reef rock and place it in your tank.

It's a pretty hardy plant and will tolerate many different things/ environments - except macro algae eating snails and their like. It's lightly calcified so it's 50/50 with tangs - as long as the tangs are well fed they shouldn't bother it but you never know. Don't put it in a tank with mexican turbo snails - those things will make a meal out of it. Only safe snail for leafy macro algae IMO are black foot trochus snails.


----------

